# New Axiom Steel



## smoothsteel (Jul 5, 2009)

My new ride...


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Cables to short,enjoy it.


----------



## rcummings1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Was it the demo from Cutting Edge? It was a deal waiting for the right size person to come along. Congrats.


----------



## smoothsteel (Jul 5, 2009)

It was the demo from Cutting Edge... found it on ebay. Just rode it for 45 very comfy and fast miles. I am in love...

Cables are actually ok... it is a deceptive angle in the photo.


----------



## MVClyde (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice. I love that blue color.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that Super Hero Blue?


----------



## smoothsteel (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm feeling like one these days...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## smoothsteel (Jul 5, 2009)

*changes*

Changed the triple to a double and added a Brooks saddle... voila


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

hey nice axiom steel you got there.. Iam actually building mine now.. will post it after I do my 1st test ride on it.. cheers


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice! Makes me want to get out and ride. d


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Heres my axiom steel*

Just did my first test ride on this beautiful steel frame by Seven and did an easy 45mile test ride.. Bike is light and fast even if it is steel.. I guess Seven really make quality and superb frames whether steel, titanium or carbon.. Highly recommended!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks.. but nothing compared to your very beautiful and perfect fit titanium axiom :thumbsup:


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicely done! Did it come around 20-22 lbs?


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

It only came out to 19lbs believe it or not.. I guess bec of the light wheelset I used.. The wheelset is Zero Lite 20spokes front and 24spokes rear..


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty impressive weight for an all steel bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## TanTunador (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm guessing that I now have the OP's bike - bought the frame on eBay last year and it has the Cutting Edge sticker on the seat tube. Built mine up with Ultegra 6700 and running HED Belgium's w/ tubeless Hutchinson Fusion 3s - very nice ride. I also scored a Fizik saddle with a blue stripe down the middle that matches the blue perfectly.
View attachment 278626


----------

